# Logo gets Spooky



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Check it out ..










Thanks Stuart


----------



## T_N_T (Sep 9, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Check it out ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, nice work.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome, as always, Stuart!!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

*Jack-O-Logo *

Beat me by 6 minutes. :lol:

Nice work on the logo. That's a good one.










Mike


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Very neat, I like it


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

They keep getting better. Good job, Stuart.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice Stuart keep em coming


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Very cool, nicely done.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Wicked good. 

And it no longer says DB Stalk, either!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice, I like it.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

good job stuart!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice work indeed Stuart.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

very scary...thanks


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sweet job !


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

very nice work!
thats great!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

looks better every time!!


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Logo looks good, great job as always Stuart!

Seeing the logo though makes me kinda want a Black Slimline Dish for I think that would look good!


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

It caught my eye as soon as I logged on this morning.

It looks really good.

BOO 

did I scare ya!


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool

Nice job Stuart


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice logo. Would be nice to make my real dish look like that w/o climbing on the roof with a can of paint!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Excellent work as always. Looking forward to the Turkey Day logo.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you all, it's my pleasure to do my small part for such a great group of people!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I think you do more than your fair share around here mister! But alas I must submit, your logos are highly leggit! Good stuff Mr. Shadow...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok wise guys... tcusta00... so I posted about the logo in the wrong place... I have never been in the Forum Support thread before... never needed any forum support...though I can certainly understand why some of the rest of you might be here...  
Anyway it is a damn nice piece of work, Google's logo designer has nothing on you Stuart!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

!rolling

We're all friends here Larry. All in good fun. 

By the way, I don't even go to the forums pages... I just click on New Posts to see everything at once. I just have the Dish forums deselected since I'm a DirecTV customer.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

tcusta00 said:


> !rolling
> 
> We're all friends here Larry. All in good fun.
> 
> By the way, I don't even go to the forums pages... I just click on New Posts to see everything at once. *I just have the Dish forums deselected *since I'm a DirecTV customer.


Snob


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Great job Stuart! Looks really good.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As usual, I'm so focused on topics I missed the logo until a few minutes ago, but it's really great!


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

How bout a Veterans Day(Nov.11th)Logo?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's not Veterans' Day yet


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Just planting the seed.


----------

